# Comparable to Cosmos S?



## Maiwald (Nov 16, 2008)

hey guys, im lookin for a nice case to chuck my new comp into in a few months. recently ive been lookin heaps into the Cosmos S - but the only issue is that it doesnt come with a window, and the window that you can get from coolermaster actually looks pretty gay (it shows the drive bays). prior to the cosmos S, i was looking at the TJ07 - but i thought that it really wasnt my style and kinda looked silly...







see what i mean? - call me persnicative, but i reckon it looks silly tbh.

so does anyone have any good ideas or comparable cases that i might be interested in? preferably something with some/all of the following:
-window not showing messy bits of the case
-room for a dual rad (at least) + watercooling stuff
-good room for big mobo+full length gfx card
-reasonable amount of drive bays
-looks mad 

also. i dont want the following cases
-Armor (looks like crap)
-all LianLi's (theyre all too simple and plain looking imo tbh - and almost all dont have windows)
-cheap cases with bad plastic
-Antec900 (my current case)

just btw, if i find a great case i dont mind paying a bit extra, so price isnt a restriction!

thanks guys, ive been looking around for ages  and cant find anything nice. i'd appreciate any help on the matter


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2008)

Get the HAF932. Best case I've ever owned. It sounds like it would fit your needs perfectly.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_932/


----------



## Maiwald (Nov 16, 2008)

that looks pretty mad. thanks for the suggestion! is it possible to remove the side-window grill? and also does it have a plastic window underneath that grill? cos im going to be putting some decent money into watercooling and i wanna show it off.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2008)

Maiwald said:


> that looks pretty mad. thanks for the suggestion! is it possible to remove the side-window grill? and also does it have a plastic window underneath that grill? cos im going to be putting some decent money into watercooling and i wanna show it off.



I'm WC right now, and the small window shows off just enough. The grate under it has a 230mm fan, which works perfect with water cooling. The case is set up for water cooling with pre drilled holes on top for a 240mm or 360mm rad. The psu can be mounted on the bottom or up top. Excellent cable management too. There is even a hole in the back of the motherboard to mount a backplate without taking the board out of the case. Here's a pic of my setup (pre cable mgmt):


----------



## Maiwald (Nov 16, 2008)

haha mad. ill put that one on the shortlist thanks for the advice. nice rig by the way.

anyone else got any good cases they might wanna share?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2008)

Maiwald said:


> haha mad. ill put that one on the shortlist thanks for the advice. nice rig by the way.
> 
> anyone else got any good cases they might wanna share?



Hitting the thanks button will usually bring more replies.


----------

